# 2nd machine cover complete



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finally finished the 2nd sewing cover for the Singer 201 machine. I embroidered the central panel on linen, and used scraps from other sewing projects that I've been using this same fabric on to strip the rest of the front. A bit of ribbon to separate the fabrics, and the back and hem are black faux suede... a booger to work with!

I grid quilted the back (batting was spray basted onto the cover with 505 spray), stippled the houndstooth and embroidery panel, and channel quilted the paisley panels. On to the next!

In the first image, the cover is sitting on my ironing board with no machine under it as the lighting is better there, which is why the hem is squooshed a bit, it's self supported in the image.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

nice going CJ 

I see your monitor in the background.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

very nice! I like the fabrics!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

That is PERFECT !


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks... and hi there Jenny!


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> nice going CJ
> 
> I see your monitor in the background.
> 
> Angie


and a cup of coffee. 

You did a great job!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great job you did. I just love the color and how you put the embroidery piece in it. Another fantastic piece of artwork.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love that black and white. Also is that a singer button hole attachment in the third picture? I have one that I've had for years.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! And yes that is the Singer buttonhole attachment in one of the green boxes!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Button holer in the bottom box, assorted feet/attachments in the top, yes? 



So how much are you loving your grand dame of a sewing machine?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

oh, my... you're gonna have a sewing room so beautiful that if it were mine, nothing else would ever get done!

beautiful!,
dawn


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Love your covers and the colors very nice.:clap:


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ you are full of such good ideas. I love your tastes too. Seeing your projects really motivates me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Erin, I got sidetracked when I decided the Singer needed a cover... because the first one didn't fit... one thing led to another and now I'm a roll, all 5 machines are getting new covers before I stop!

I just started a BOM (3 months in) and I will probably finish piecing it on the Singer, one my 1/4 inch foot arrives and I make sure I can match my seam allowance to the other blocks. The Singer is going to be my piecing machine!

And hopefully, my "forever" machine, no computer parts to go bad in it!

I appreciate all the kind comments, I hope to finish the 3rd cover today, or come close at least. This one covers the machine and embroidery module hooked up, and it's a more difficult one to sew... especially for me!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful work, CJ!


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

CJ, I love all your covers. And other ideas you come up with. I wish I was as talented as you and could think up things like you do. My mind don't think when I want it to. lol. :happy:BUT GREAT JOB IN ALL THE COVERS YOU MADE!! You get bored with nothing to do, send some of them to Arkansas. :goodjob:I'll take a couple. lol.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you LOL. Stitch-a-bility, where in AR are you? I'm in Russellville.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry CJ it took so long to responed. I'm in Corning AR. I don't know how far that is from Russelville.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

CJ you are killing me...................... I love it all !!!!!! lady you are just too much, I wish I could keep up


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Is that white thing under the machine what they call a sewing table? Just kidding guys!
I just see my table so seldom that I've forgot what it looks like. When I don't have it covered with a sewing project it is covered with my next sewing project or yarn, or basket making supplies or or or......CJ, another beautiful project!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL that's my work table, and it's usually a disaster zone! It's just a 6 foot banquet table on bed risers with a cutting mat I had made to fit the entire table, but it works great and it was cheap!


----------

